# Le Nozze di Figaro - Score Question



## 0212 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi there,
I am currently studying the Barenreiter (Urtext) edition of The Marriage of Figaro but there is something I am unclear about. Does anyone know what a dashed slur indicates? In this case it's between 2 crotchets on a viola part. It's like a normal slur but it's not a solid line. As far as I can see by my googling thus far it either means it is optional for the player or is an editorial addition. Are either of these correct? And if so which one? Any advice would be much appreciated!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not sure what exactly it means in that edition, but I believe dashed slurs are editorial suggestions. Maybe the slur was present in one early edition of the score but not another, or something like that. Or for some reason some editor thought the composer might have forgotten to put the slur there by mistake.


----------

